# PX A44860 Starter shingle



## williams_run (May 25, 2015)

Hi,
I am supposed to be getting a 5 star warranty from CertainTeed. CertainTeed said everything that was installed must be a CertainTeed product. I found that there is a mix of CertainTeed swift start starter shingles and a shingle marked "PX A44860 Approved for Miami/Dade County" as the other. Does anyone know who makes it? Is it a starter shingle made by someone other than CertainTeed? The other CertainTeed starter strips are clearly marked. I live in Pennsylvania.
thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Every manufacture makes a starter shingle, i'm guessing if the other ones are marked certainteed, and this one is not. It is not a Certainteed product.


----------



## williams_run (May 25, 2015)

I found it was an IKO starter strip. I was supposed to be getting a 5 star warranty from CertainTeed. To get it all shingles have to come from certainteed. This is the second installation from the same contractor in a month. He voided the warranty with the IKO starter.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

williams_run said:


> I found it was an IKO starter strip. I was supposed to be getting a 5 star warranty from CertainTeed. To get it all shingles have to come from certainteed. This is the second installation from the same contractor in a month. He voided the warranty with the IKO starter.


I believe for the five-star, only 5 CT products must be used. Shingles, IW, Felt, Ridge Cap, Ridge-Vent. Starter wouldn't be needed if they used the rest.


----------

